# BBQing on an Aires



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

We set off on our first trip to europe in our MH in just 4 weeks time. We fancy trying some Aires but have one question can you BBQ on them and site out with the awning out like you would on a normal site?

Any advice appreciated, both on the above and for first timers in europe.

We are thinking of buying "All The Aires France 4th edition for 2013-14"??


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes you can no problem but some will be busier than others and space may be an issue.
We tend to BBQ at most of the aires we visit but we do pick the quieter ones ?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Spread out, chill, BBQ - the French do!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Depends on the aire.. As some may be marked bays and you will have about 3 foot between you and the next van when busy.
I am sure there are guidelines that you should not, same as putting out chairs etc BUt make a common sense decison once you are there...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The answer that the officials would give for virtually ALL aires is "_NON, c'est interdit_".

Most aires are set up and paid for by the commune, to do so requires effectively local bye-laws to be established, most of the communes have a set up that has similar restrictions to those displayed at the aire at Marseillan Plage which I have pictured below.

The bye-laws prohibit any form of "camping" and the definition of that is not clear, it prohibitions include using awnings or external chairs and tables and even the lowering of steadying legs - all are deemed camping activities. Towed caravans are also not permitted.

However, that is the official view and so be careful if you decide unilaterally to ignore it Monsieur LeJobsworth still exists even in "laid-back" France - but they do it with a Gallic indifference to any reasoned responses.

You may well be perfectly OK with using BBQ's, awnings, chairs and tables (but don't try hammering awning stakes through the tarmac - 'cos that really will attract attention.....).

If anyone complains then take away the offending materials, apologise profusely in English - thereby giving them the chance to say "_Encore des stupide Anglais, merde_." or similar.... - an activity that is always popular with a certain proportion of French citizens who no longer have the chance to watch the tumbrils taking the nobility to their appointments with Mme La Guillotine and so need to identify other spectator sports.

Dave


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I would have thought NOT on most aires, we have seen very few French using BBQ's. I guess in the specific situation you have to look around and work out for yourself if it would be appropriate. You need to remember that aires are provided very often for free and they are generally for overnight sleeping and giving you the chance to go into the town or village to spend some money, if you have your table and chairs out, awning out to keep the sun off your beer etc etc, it tells the locals who have provided the facility that you don't need or want their cafes and bars.

Just my thoughts.

Martin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This subject and also the table and chair thing has been talked about many many times.
Just go with the flow and depending on aire and there are aire's and aire's. Some you can, and some you can't. Just stay on the aire's where close parking is not the norm.
The French do it!
We use a gas BBQ (Cadac), if you use a charcoal BBQ, be aware where the smoke goes, as it can annoy.
Get a good fry up going and make a few mouths water :lol:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

there is no blanket BBQ ban on French aires. Same goes for awnings etc.

There may be local BBQ bans, either permanently or temporarily, e.g. due to wild fire risk during dry periods. But if not, then it is down to common sense.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Do as they do -not as they say! The French that is


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There's nearly always some space either behind or in front even on tight aires to sit out and if using a Cadac space to BBQ

You may not be able to get the awning out though

As Others say it take your cue from others but if you are causing no obstruction to others either using or getting on to the site there should be no problem

Settling down at 2 pm on an almost empty site with awning and chairs is a no no if the site begins to fill later
:lol: 

Aldra


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

wp1234 said:


> Yes you can no problem but some will be busier than others and space may be an issue.
> We tend to BBQ at most of the aires we visit but we do pick the quieter ones ?


Agree with above. We have used our awning on occasions but depends on occupancy of the Aire! BBQ no problems- last year at Le Touquet we were alongside a French family who set out a table with umbrella and had a full scale sit down meal!! We use All the Aires 4th Ed. and find it useful.

Barry


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks guys, will see how it goes at least it sounds like common sense rules.


----------



## francour (Feb 19, 2012)

*aires*

Hi 
Aires are stopovers not camp sites no B.Q NO CHAIRS NO WASHING ON LINE NO AWNINGS OBEY THE RULES


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

have you pointed that out to the FrenchFrancour :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

j20ands10 said:


> thanks guys, will see how it goes at least it sounds like common sense rules.


Yes that's it


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> have you pointed that out to the FrenchFrancour :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


...and the Italians, Belgians, Dutch , Spanish et al?


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Aires*

I really, really, really love to use my little camping grill and see the reactions to the smell of decent English bacon among the other aire users. I have also been know to offer the odd passing Frenchman Tesco's Finest saucise.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: aires*



francour said:


> Hi
> Aires are stopovers not camp sites no B.Q NO CHAIRS NO WASHING ON LINE NO AWNINGS OBEY THE RULES


No shouting on forums obey the rules. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

